# Budget cabinet with multi HDD support



## theterminator (Sep 16, 2014)

I recently purchased a 1TB HDD for my rig. I already have a 500 GB HDD but problem is my iball cabinet has only 1 slot for HDD. So, I'll give this cabinet to my bro & looking to buy a decent build cabinet with 2 or more than 2 HDD slots. Suggestions?


----------



## virajkin (Sep 16, 2014)

What's the budget? You can get  good cabinet in Coolermaster Elite series or Antec


----------



## theterminator (Sep 17, 2014)

<3.5k


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 17, 2014)

Deepcool TESSERACT SW -3000. (theitdepot & overclockerszone)


----------



## theterminator (Sep 17, 2014)

Brands to consider: Cooler Master, Corsair, Antec,NZXT


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 17, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Brands to consider: Cooler Master, Corsair, Antec,NZXT



Deepcool Tesseract is a very good budget cabinet with proper cooling.

If you want to go for other brands then
Try Corsair carbide Spec series 01/02/03

CM N400

Antec GX 700/900

NZXT H230

But these will be available in the range of 4 - 4.5k

Corsair Spec 01 might come in 3.5k though

Check them out and go with whatever you like and fits your budget


----------



## theterminator (Sep 17, 2014)

Are itdepot , mdcomputers , overclockerszone reliable?


----------



## virajkin (Sep 17, 2014)

I have done shopping with theitdepot and overclockerszone, both are 100% reliable


----------



## theterminator (Sep 18, 2014)

Deepcool Tesseract SW looks impressive, available for 3k @ itdepot & 3250 @ overclockerszone... but in itdepot its written "0 Year" , does that mean there is no warranty? 

Deepcool Tesseract SW Mid Tower Computer Case With Side Window - Black price in india Rs.3000. Buy Deepcool Tesseract SW Mid Tower Computer Case With Side Window - Black online : Theitdepot.com

Deepcool TESSERACT SW Mid Tower Computer Case

can I turn off the Blue LEDs coz it can be annoying when using at night


----------



## theterminator (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm also liking the Bitfenix Merc Alpha chasis

Bitfenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 Computer Chasis


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2014)

I have bitfenix merc alpha(non-usb 3) & though it is a good cabinet you have to buy at least one more 120mm fan(~Rs.300) for proper cooling & installing hdd is inconvenient(it will install but most likely with a scratch on the side of hdd black coating paint though just cosmetic nothing real damage).with deepcool you get sliding rail mechanism to install hdd plus an extra fan besides the default one.i got it from overclockerszone through snapdeal & also directly bought the fan from them,their service was good.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 21, 2014)

Purchased Antec VSK 4000 from local shop for 2700 , just came right now 


*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14775&stc=1

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14776&stc=1

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14777&stc=1

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14778&stc=1

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14779&stc=1


----------



## theterminator (Sep 21, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14780&stc=1

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14781&stc=1


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 21, 2014)

the attached images are not viewable-can u reupload them to some image hosting site like imgur and post the links here?


----------



## theterminator (Sep 21, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> the attached images are not viewable-can u reupload them to some image hosting site like imgur and post the links here?



there is some problem with tapatalk ... use website


----------

